# Great miami river boating question



## Bw1980 (Apr 29, 2021)

Hey guys was wondering how far I can make it on the GMr coming from the ohio river in a bass boat?


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Bw1980 said:


> Hey guys was wondering how far I can make it on the GMr coming from the ohio river in a bass boat?


If the water levels are normal I would think you could make it to the first low level dam in Hamilton near Knightsbridge Rd. You will have to be very careful to make it that far though


----------



## pauldmt (Jan 25, 2009)

Not far. Maybe a mile or about 4 bends comfortably. So much of it has silted in. Pull up Google maps and switch to satellite view and you'll see the shallow areas. Would say absolute max would be Lawrenceburg road. The river is wide and shallow there. There was a guy years back that had an airboat who had no issues.

There's very deep spots around to be sure but no way to get to them in a bass boat.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

You can safely make it to the Ohio state line (Double Lick Creek). After that you might go farther with the trolling motor.
Big shallow flat with no channel past the state line. This is Ohio River at 26-27ft. As a general rule follow the high bank. Remember your in and out of Ohio and Indiana depending of the bend in the river. 
Slip


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

wh at Montag said. A couple years ago we launched are Kayaks from around Green acres canoe rental, went down stream to the Gmr which was super shallow, I remember dragging bottom around the Lost bridge in E town, we were going to take out in the channel at Shawnee lookout park, this channel was silted in bad we ended up dragging the boats through silt beds untill we about had heart attacks. Then we got smart and pulled them into the woods and went and got my side by side to tow them out. Obtw did I mention we caught 1 bass all day.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

montagc said:


> No way in hell. Not without a jet or airboat at normal levels. There are many steep rapids with large rock in them and a lot of very shallow rocky flats. I drug ass in a kayak a few times from Obergeising Soccer Fields to Cleves. I rode my waverunner from the above Rt 50 to the Ohio, and the rule of sticking to the steep bank side doesnt apply too well in the lower stretches, as sometimes there is no steep bank. It's disconcerting watching the rocks fly by underneath you, with no clear indicators on which direction will get deeper.
> 
> 30 years ago you could put a deep V IO in at Shawnee ramp and go play in the Oxbow. Now both are completely isolated from the main river at normal flow.
> 
> Keep in mind this river has tons of full size trees and concrete and steel debris in it. The water may be deep enough but there could be a 3' x 60' log or rebar just below the surface. Tons of steel in the water under the Rt 50 bridge.


I can run my 19ft Starcraft up pass the Oxbow backwaters at normal pool. Been fishing the GMR since the 1970's, every years a little different, river always changing. The gravel pits above Lost Bridge changed the river dynamics forever, and not for the better.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

As far as the Oxbow property, you can get in at around the 30ft level. It's posted now and the tree huggers don't like anyone fishing, or god forbid hunting. They mislead general public of their true intensions for years. IMO


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Montagc, are you a Oxbow member/bird watcher? If so PM me, we need to talk.


----------

